# Lockdown 2.0 (UK Version)



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Any comments? Any plans?

Me, I'm apparently a "key worker", as a teacher, and am probably relieved I will have the personal opportunity to get out of the house, although the first lockdown was far from bad chez nous. We're in a low rate area, but nearby Oxford has been hit badly, especially among the student/partying community.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought it was like a total lockdown, like before but then I read the rules on british gov website and it turned out only partial...I think even frenchies have a tougher one.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm very fortunate to live in a very quiet and secluded corner of a rural village in deepest Kent. A little gated community of eight properties, two of which are empty as their owners are in London and Geneva. Only one person is a key worker - responsible for sectioning so we have to straighten up and fly right - and leaves every day. It's easy to isolate here, yet still plenty of countryside to walk in..


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I read that Boris Johnson imposed a sex ban on the UK. Is it true?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Jacck said:


> I read that Boris Johnson imposed a sex ban on the UK. Is it true?


No. Carrie has imposed a sex ban on Boris Johnson. :angel:

Rumour has it she is behind the sudden departure of satan Cummings.

You need to read George Mikes to fully understand English intimacy "On the continent they have sex lives, in England they have hot water bottles" :tiphat:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

so this Carrie is now the most powerful woman or possibly politician in the UK?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Jacck said:


> so this Carrie is now the most powerful woman or possibly politician in the UK?


...no, my wife is....

Cummings apparently insulted her (Mrs BoJo, not my wife) in an email.....a worse move than breaking lockdown rules if you ask me, good riddance to him.

To the OP, no plans, just keeping our heads down and getting depressed by the fact that we can't seem to come together for the greater good. Respect to you for doing your vital job.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> ...no, my wife is....
> 
> Cummings apparently insulted her (Mrs BoJo, not my wife) in an email.....a worse move than breaking lockdown rules if you ask me, good riddance to him.
> 
> To the OP, no plans, just keeping our heads down and getting depressed by the fact that we can't seem to come together for the greater good. Respect to you for doing your vital job.


Be careful spreading rumours about the fragrant Carrie, that's how rumours start....:lol:

She shouldn't be interfering in politics, but if it means the end of Dominic and his undermining of the state at the instruction of VP, then I'll take anything, and as that Scottish chap McIavelli said, the ends justifies the means....

My "vital job" is only teaching, doesn't feel like I'm keeping the country going......


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------

